# S-works crankset



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

How is the quality and durability of S-works carbon crankset BB30?
Although I don't have a Specialized it will work in any BB30 bike.
The price is similar to SRAM red, one issue I have read is one person complaining the Specialized chain ring bend easily.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

There were problems with older chainrings, but they're fine now.

Between the 3 S-works cranksets at our house, there's ~40,000 miles on them and no problems with any of them. I have rings from 2009 and they've been great, I had a 7800 crank before and IMO the shifting is much smoother than the DA crank.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

so if the SRAM red is about the same weight (and maybe even slightly cheaper), should I still go with the S-works? The red chainring looks beefy.
Have you tried the carbon spider?

and any noise on your BB30s?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

Between the 2, I would chose SRAM Red. I am currently waiting for parts for my S-works crank. I was getting a 'creaking' in my crank. Disassembled it last weekend and found that the spider lockring was broken. (Note about the 1 o'clock position on the lockring.) This was on a 2009 Roubaix with around 6-7,000 miles. Specialized is sending a replacement part free of charge (even though it is out of warranty), but I am out of commission until it shows up.

I like the design of the Red crank with the crankarm and spider being a single integral fabricated piece.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

that seems to be looking pretty good for the miles, how is your 30mm spindle surface holding up?

are you changing out the bearing while you're at it?


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

Prob won't change the bearings. Feeling them they really still feel good. One of them did come out with the crank arm. Need to repress back in place. Need Loctite 290....need to pick some of that up.

Sure wish this had waited about 4 weeks to happen. On the waiting list for a Quarq S975 power crank and this one was going on the shelf. As I sit now, I'm without a bike.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

Gearhead65 said:


> Prob won't change the bearings. Feeling them they really still feel good. One of them did come out with the crank arm. Need to repress back in place. Need Loctite 290....need to pick some of that up.
> 
> Sure wish this had waited about 4 weeks to happen. On the waiting list for a Quarq S975 power crank and this one was going on the shelf. As I sit now, I'm without a bike.


I think the more suitable is loctite 609, 640 or 680


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

PoorCyclist said:


> I think the more suitable is loctite 609, 640 or 680


Pretty sure you're right. The 640 green sleeve locker is what we use in the shop.

Installation manual link, if anyone needs it...

http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/010 CEN S-Works_RD_Carbon_Crank_r1.pdf


----------



## tonytourist (Jan 21, 2009)

My dad has had his crankset for 3.5 years, tons of miles and the chainrings are still fine. I just swapped out my chainrings to some Specialites TA when I switched to the S Works carbon spider, only because I wanted some black rings. Now I realize I should have gone for some all black Stronglight CT2s though. Oh well, there's always next time. I think the Specialized crank is a solid piece though, can't go wrong with it!


----------



## Gearhead65 (Jan 23, 2010)

pdainsworth said:


> Pretty sure you're right. The 640 green sleeve locker is what we use in the shop.
> 
> Installation manual link, if anyone needs it...
> 
> http://cdn.specialized.com/OA_MEDIA/pdf/manuals/010 CEN S-Works_RD_Carbon_Crank_r1.pdf


Yep, thanks for pointing that out. Looks like I need the 640 instead of 290.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

PoorCyclist said:


> that seems to be looking pretty good for the miles, how is your 30mm spindle surface holding up?
> 
> are you changing out the bearing while you're at it?


I'm at 15,000 miles on my bearings right now with about 2000 of those in the rain and there is no grit or play in the bearings yet.


Another thing to consider, If you are looking to add a powermeter in the future, the spider is replaceable in the s-works crank so you can add an SRM or Quarq without having to buy a new crank.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I have been thinking about this BB30 thing, some bike's BB30 crank get pre-installed from overseas, pretty sloppy jobs also, at least on my bike, it seems to not be pressed in all the way.
they use a thin yellow grease or lithum white grease, it's pretty thin stuff.

if it was up to me, I would want the thick sticky grease that doesn't get displaced easily. My LBS used park grease that is blue and thick.
The grease isn't really there to lube so much, the inner race should be spun with the spindle. nothing else should be spinning or slipping if all is working correctly.

Although the loctite is high strength, the bearing thickness is only 7mm, not alot of surface for the glue. so it probably isn't a big deal except having to clean up residues.. (best results let it cure for 24 hours). The bearing shell is stainless.. and the BB30 shell is usually aluminum.


----------

